# Picking Up A New 2011 Outback 280Rs!



## Bombteck (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello,

I am picking up my new TT from lakeshore next week! This will be my first RV and the information i've gained from this forum has been a tremendous help. From knowing absolutely nothing of the RV world to what I have picked-up from this site has made me feel a lot more comfortable in my new endeavor. My job has me on the road and living in hotels for pretty much the entire year so it just made sense for me to give the RV life a try. I have to say that I am really looking forward to not having to drag a bunch of gear in and out of my hotel room every 4-8 weeks!

After doing a lot of research online, once I saw the Outback I was sold. I travel with my motorcycle and after looking at all the other toy hauler models I just really liked the floor plan of the 280. Having the garage in the front of the trailer with the side door is just a really cool design. I think I've made the right decision going with this brand and model, at least I really hope so! I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions in the coming weeks and I'm looking forward to interacting with this community.

Thanks for a great site!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulation!









Happy Camping


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback. Lakeshore is a great place to go, I have purchased two new Outbacks from them. Just take your pdi check list and ask lots of questions. also have them set it up for you to spend the nite in before delivery. they will gladly do so for you.


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations!

We bought our 2011 280RS from LakeshoreRV last year (delivered with no problems) and have enjoyed it on several trips since... in fact just got back from Pismo Beach (CA Central Coast) over President's Holiday Weekend. If you have any questions let us know...

Cheers!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## Bombteck (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! Like I said, really looking forward to picking up the unit and putting it thru it's paces.


----------



## Greg Reed (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been doing considerable research into TT Toy haulers and the Outback 280RS looks like a strong candidate for our needs - great value, innovative layout, good quality, tow-ability, etc.

Since we ride on separate HD's my question is about the feasibility of towing the 280RS with two bikes loaded in the garage - a HD Fatboy and a HD Heritage. Does anyone have any experience with loading and towing two bikes in the 280RS? Will they fit? Does the added forward weight cause any towing issue? I tow with a 2012 Sierra GMC with a 10,400 manufacture's tow rating. I understand the towing dynamics relative to my vehicle; I'm most interested in the physical ability to actually load and carry two bikes in the 280RS' garage space.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bombteck (Feb 20, 2011)

Greg Reed said:


> I've been doing considerable research into TT Toy haulers and the Outback 280RS looks like a strong candidate for our needs - great value, innovative layout, good quality, tow-ability, etc.
> 
> Since we ride on separate HD's my question is about the feasibility of towing the 280RS with two bikes loaded in the garage - a HD Fatboy and a HD Heritage. Does anyone have any experience with loading and towing two bikes in the 280RS? Will they fit? Does the added forward weight cause any towing issue? I tow with a 2012 Sierra GMC with a 10,400 manufacture's tow rating. I understand the towing dynamics relative to my vehicle; I'm most interested in the physical ability to actually load and carry two bikes in the 280RS' garage space.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will never fit 2 bikes in the garage. I have a BMW K12GT and it barely fits. Also, even loading a single bike is a challenge due to the angle of the door/ramp. Unless you use an additional ramp and raise the door with jack stands your bike will bottom-out trying to get into the garage.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Bombteck said:


> I've been doing considerable research into TT Toy haulers and the Outback 280RS looks like a strong candidate for our needs - great value, innovative layout, good quality, tow-ability, etc.
> 
> Since we ride on separate HD's my question is about the feasibility of towing the 280RS with two bikes loaded in the garage - a HD Fatboy and a HD Heritage. Does anyone have any experience with loading and towing two bikes in the 280RS? Will they fit? Does the added forward weight cause any towing issue? I tow with a 2012 Sierra GMC with a 10,400 manufacture's tow rating. I understand the towing dynamics relative to my vehicle; I'm most interested in the physical ability to actually load and carry two bikes in the 280RS' garage space.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will never fit 2 bikes in the garage. I have a BMW K12GT and it barely fits. Also, even loading a single bike is a challenge due to the angle of the door/ramp. Unless you use an additional ramp and raise the door with jack stands your bike will bottom-out trying to get into the garage.
[/quote]
ahem... I fit two bikes in ours all the time, but they aren't Harleys. I would tape out the dimensions on the garage floor and roll the bikes in and see what kind of room you have. I think most Harleys have to go in on an an angle so I would bet against it.


----------



## Bombteck (Feb 20, 2011)

Northern Ninja said:


> I've been doing considerable research into TT Toy haulers and the Outback 280RS looks like a strong candidate for our needs - great value, innovative layout, good quality, tow-ability, etc.
> 
> Since we ride on separate HD's my question is about the feasibility of towing the 280RS with two bikes loaded in the garage - a HD Fatboy and a HD Heritage. Does anyone have any experience with loading and towing two bikes in the 280RS? Will they fit? Does the added forward weight cause any towing issue? I tow with a 2012 Sierra GMC with a 10,400 manufacture's tow rating. I understand the towing dynamics relative to my vehicle; I'm most interested in the physical ability to actually load and carry two bikes in the 280RS' garage space.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will never fit 2 bikes in the garage. I have a BMW K12GT and it barely fits. Also, even loading a single bike is a challenge due to the angle of the door/ramp. Unless you use an additional ramp and raise the door with jack stands your bike will bottom-out trying to get into the garage.
[/quote]
ahem... I fit two bikes in ours all the time, but they aren't Harleys. I would tape out the dimensions on the garage floor and roll the bikes in and see what kind of room you have. I think most Harleys have to go in on an an angle so I would bet against it.
[/quote]

Well I suppose I should have been more specific. 2 Harleys, except maybe sportsters, will never fit in the garage. Another thing to think about is that the garage has a weight limit of 1,000 lbs.


----------

